

LTC about to hit 50 USD for the first time - schinken42
http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd?x

======
nasalgoat
All the people moaning about not getting in on bitcoin when it was cheap,
here's your chance.

All the alt coins are surging as bitcoin becomes harder to mine.

